# Eating Poop?



## mynameiskcdc (Jan 26, 2011)

Ok... So Philson just ate his poop. I've heard of a betta thinking poop is food and then spitting it out, but he ate it and hasn't spit it back up? Am I not feeding him enough? I feed him mostly Aqueon Betta food pellets, and sometimes freeze dried blood worms. I also give him a little bit of a pea once a week. I give him 3 pellets in the morning and three at night. I usually give him blood worms twice a week. I replace one of his pellet feedings with 2 blood worms. When I give him his pea I give him 3 little pellet sized bits of pea. Should I be feeding him more? His pellets are small compared to normal pellets. I just think that if he is resorting to eating his poop, he must be starving... He looks pretty bloated right now though, so I don't think he's dying of hunger or anything. I'm just a little unsettled by this behavior. Any ideas of what's going on? 

P.S. I change his one gallon every other day, so it's not like he has loads of poop lying around. Just wanted to clear that up before I post this.


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

Some Betta will eat ANYTHING, so it isn't something to be too concerned about. It seems you are feeding him more than enough, I wouldn't put peas in his diet, it isn't good for their systems, but that is just my opinion. 

Remember, Betta don't think like we do, just because we think eating poop is gross, doesn't mean they do. I wouldn't be too concerned, this is pretty normal.

Heck, if it is floating in my tank, Biscotti will eat it. Anything. Earlier today he ate a large chunk of Algae I knocked in while cleaning out the filter. It was gross, lol.


----------



## Betta Guy (Feb 15, 2011)

Well, I recently decided to keep bettas, been keeping fish for about a year though. I did a lot of research before getting my betta, and one thing I found online on a lot of websites, is that peas, are actually horrible for bettas. It can cause bloating, and loads of other intestinal problems. So, part of the problem could be the peas that you have been feeding on occasion. This is just my thinking.


----------



## mynameiskcdc (Jan 26, 2011)

Alright, interesting take on things. I usually hear the contrary on peas, but I appreciate your comment. I'm going to do some more research on peas right now!


----------

